# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  هل يشترط القصد أو النية في التشبه بالكفار لكي يكون محرماً؟!

## أبو جهاد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

أحببت أن أذكر فائدة في  حكم مشابهة الكفار مع عدم قصد ذلك . وأن حديث : (( إنما الأعمال بالنيات )) ليس فيه دليل على جواز مشابهة الكفار إذا لم يقصد ذلك .

ولعلنا نبدأ بذكر كلام العلماء , والله الموفق.

قال الشيخ محمد صالح العثيمين – رحمه الله – في كتاب (( القول المفيد على كتاب التوحيد / باب ما جاء في التغليظ فيمن عبد الله عند قبر رجل صالح ))

 عند شرح المسألة الأولى من مسائل الباب  .

قال (( ... لأن الحكم عُلق على مجرد صورته , فهذا العمل لا يحتاج إلى نية لأنه مُعلق بمجرد الفعل . فالنية تؤثر في الأعمال الصالحة وتصحيحها, وتؤثر في الأعمال التي لايقدر عليها فيعطى أجرها , وما أشبه ذلك , بخلاف ما علق على فعل مجرد , فلا حاجة فيه إلى نية ...))

إلى أن قال : 

((...وهذه النقطة نتدرج منها إلى نقطة أخرى , وهي التحذير من مشابهة المشركين وإن لم يقصد الإنسان المشابهة , وهذه قد تخفى على بعض الناس , حيث يظن أن التشبه إنما يحرم إذا قصدت المشابهة. 

والشرع إنما علق الحكم بالتشبه , أي : بأن يفعل ما يشبه فعلهم , سواء قصد أو لم يقصد,

 ولهذا قال العلماء في مسألة التشبه : وإن لم ينو ذلك , فإن التشبه يحصل بمطلق الصورة .


فان قيل : قاعدة (( إنما الأعمال بالنيات )) هل تعارض ما ذكرنا ؟

الجواب : لا تعارضه , لأن ما عُلق بالعمل ثبت له حكمه  وإن لم ينو الفعل , كالأشياء المحرمة , كالظهار , والزنا , وما أشبهها ))

******************************  ***********

وقال الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب في كتاب التوحيد عند(( باب لا يذبح لله بمكان يذبح فيه لغير الله)) :

المسألة التاسعة : الحذر من مشابهة المشركين في أعيادهم  ولو لم يقصده 

تعليق إبن عثيمين  (( وقد نص شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية على أن حصول التشبه لا يشترط فيه القصد , فإنه يمنع منه ولو لم يقصده , لكن مع القصد يكون أشد إثماً

ولهذا قال شيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب : ولو لم يقصده ))


******************************  ******

 وقال الشيخ / عبد الرحمن السحيم في مجيباً على أحد أسئلة الأخوات : (( لا يُشترط في التقليد أو التشبّه بالكفار وجود النية في ذلك .
بل متى وُجِدت المشابهة تعيّن النهي .

ألا ترين – أيتها الكريمة – إلى نهي الله عز وجل لأصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ورضي الله عنهم أن يتشبّهوا باليهود والمنافقين ولو بكلمة واحدة ، مع علمنا ويقيننا أن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم لا يُمكن أن يخطر ببالهم ما تقصده اليهود من تلك الكلمة .
قال الله عز وجل : (يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا لا تَقُولُوا رَاعِنَا وَقُولُوا انْظُرْنَا وَاسْمَعُوا وَلِلْكَافِرِين  َ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ) 


وليس في هذا فحسب بل حتى في العبادة نُهينا عن التشبّه بالكفار ، وإن اختلفت المقاصد
فالكافر الذي يُصلي عند طلوع الشمس يركع ويسجد للشمس ، ويُشاركه الشيطان هذه العبادة ، وهو يتجه للشمس ويقع في الكفر .
والمسلم نُهي عن الصلاة في هذا الوقت ، مع اختلاف المقاصد وتباينها 
فالمسلم يُصلي لله ، ويريد وجه الله ، وربما لا يخطر بباله طلوع الشمس وان هناك من يُصلي لها ولا أن الشيطان يطلع معها ليجعل له نصيبا من سجود الكفار .

ومع ذلك يُنهى المسلم عن الصلاة عند طلوع الشمس ... والأدلة على مخالفة اليهود والنصارى كثيرة بل كثيرة جدا .
ومن هذه الأدلة يتبين أن المشابهة أو التقليد لا يُشترط فيها وجود القصد والنية 

http://www.almeshkat.net/vb/showthre...threadid=24808


 وقال في موضع آخر : (( أما حديث " إنما الأعمال بالنيات " فهو عام في الأعمال ، وأحاديث النهي عن التشبّه خاصة بالتّشبّه ، ولا تعارض بين عام وخاص ))

http://www.almeshkat.net/vb/showthre...threadid=43925

----------


## حسام68

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## فهدالغيهب

جزاك الله خيرا 
وقد قال الإمام الذهبي -رحمه الله تعالى - في رسالته ( تشبيه الخسيس بأهل الخميس ) ص [16] تحقيق مشهور آل سلمان 

: ( فإنْ قال قائلُ: إنَّا لا نقصد التَّشبَّه بهم؟ فيقالُ له: نفس الموافقة والمشاركة لهم في أعيادهم ومواسمهم حرامُ, بدليل ما ثبت في الحديث الصحيح عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه (نهى عن الصلاة وقت طلوع الشمس ووقت غروبها) ( 1 ), وقال:(إنَّها تَطلعُ بين قرنْي شيطان, وحينئذ يسجُد لها الكُفارُ) ( 2), والمصلى لا يقصدُ ذلك, إذ لو قصده كفر, لكنَّ نفس الموافقة والمشاركة لهم في ذلك حرامُ. ) 
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــ
( _1)أخرجه البخاري في "الصحيح": كتاب مواقيت الصلاة: باب الصلاة بعد الفجر حتى ترتفع الشمس: 2/58, رقم: 581, عن ابن عباس قال شهد عندي رجال مرضيون وأرضاهم عندي عمر, أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن الصلاة بعد الصبح حتى تشرق الشمس وبعد العصر حتى تغرب._ 
_( 2 ) أخرجه مسلم في "الصحيح", كتاب صلاة المسافرين وقصرها: باب إسلام عمرو بن عبسه: 1/569 – 571, رقم:832, بعد:294. والمذكور جزء من الحديث_

----------


## فهدالغيهب

وهذا رابط للكتاب القيم تشبيه الخسيس الآنف الذكر 
http://saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=8&book=2905

----------


## أبو جهاد

الأخوة الكرام / حسام 68 , فهد الغهيب 
 جزاكما الله خيراً على الفائدة .

----------


## فهدالغيهب

> الأخوة الكرام /   , فهد الغهيب 
>   .



 (ابتسامة)

----------


## أبو زيد

ألا يفرق بين ما يعد من شعائر الكفار وعلاماتهم البارزة فلا يشترط فيها نية التشبه ، وبين ما لا يتميزون به فيشترط فيه نية التشبه ؟

----------


## فهدالغيهب

> ألا يفرق بين ما يعد من شعائر الكفار وعلاماتهم البارزة فلا يشترط فيها نية التشبه ، وبين ما لا يتميزون به فيشترط فيه نية التشبه ؟


ضابط التشبه المحرم بالكفار





السؤال : ما هو الضابط للتشبه المحرم بالكفار ؟



الجواب: ضابط التشبه بالكفار أن يفعل الإنسان شيئاً يختص بهم ، من لباس أو هيئة أو غير ذلك ، أما ما هو مشترك بين المسلمين والكفار فليس بتشبه .



أجاب عليه العلاَّمة / محمد بن صالح العثيمين - رحمه 



http://www.denana.com/articles.php?ID=2978

قال الشيخ الدكتور سعد الخثلان  وفقه الله :
( لا بد أن نعرف ضابط التشبه بالكفار، ليس كل مسألة يقال فيها تشبه بالكفار، ما هو ضابط التشبه بالكفار، ضابط التشبه بالكفار أن نفعل ما هو من خصائصهم، ما يختص به الكفار بحيث يعرف أن هذا الشيء خاص بالكفار مثل مثلا لبس القبعة المعروفة عند اليهود، أو لبس الصليب أو نحو ذلك، من أمور يختص بها الكفار. 
أما الشيء الشائع المشترك بين الكفار والمسلمين لا يقال: إن فيه تشبهًا، فلا يقال مثلا إن ركوب السيارة فيه تشبه بالكفار؛ لأن الكفار هم أول من ركب السيارة، فالمقصود أن الشيء المشترك بين المسلمين والكفار لا يقال: إن فيه تشبها. 
ولهذا حتى في الوقت الحاضر لبس البنطال لا يعتبر تشبها بالكفار؛ لأنه أصبح شائعا ومشتركا بين المسلمين والكفار. )
http://www.taimiah.org/Display.asp?p...wazel00005.htm

----------


## أبو عبدين

جزاكم الله خيرا ، وما الحال بشأن الألعاب المنتشرة اليوم بين المسلمين مثل "كرة القدم" والتنس وتنس الطاولة (البنج بونج) ؟
أجمع بحثا حول مدى التشبه بالكفار في هذه الألعاب وإلى الآن يغلب على ظني أن لها من التشبه بالكفار نصيبًا كبيرًا ، فأصل أكثر هذه الإلعاب ونحوها من الكفار ، وتطويرها يجري على أيدي الكفار ، وبطولاتها وقوانينها يتولى شأنها الكفار ، وليس للمسلمين فيها إلا التقليد والمحاكاة. هذه واحدة، والنقطة الأخرى ـ ولعلي لا أحيد عن الموضوع ـ أن ليس فيها النفع العائد من مثل ألعاب السلف كلعب الكرة من على ظهور الخيل (الكوجة) أو الصولجان حيث كانوا يستعينون بها على التدرب على الجهاد وأمور الكر والفر وتقوية الأبدان. والله أعلم.
شكرا مقدمًا للمساعدة

----------

